# TFO / Wright & McGill Fly Combo



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Bought this combo new about a year and a half ago, used only 3 times. 

TFO BVK III reel (loaded with brand new Orvis Hydros Redfish line). 
Wright & McGill Flats-Blue rod 7wt/9ft. 

9/10 cosmetically. 10/10 mechanically.

*$275 obo. Call/Text 8504504755*


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Would you consider selling the reel separately? I have no need for the rod at all.


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, I will separate. $200.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks. I'll let you know.


----------

